# Luke Stoltman "The Highland Oak" Future Scotland's Strongest man!



## MattF450 (Apr 9, 2009)

My pal Luke won the Scotland's Strongest Man Qualifiers in Dufries on saturday! To add to that he also set the new Scottish Record for the Shield carry. This is only his second ever competition! You heard the name here first folks!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

There is only really Ken to beat to win that isn't there? Try winning sodding Englands, you have to go through nearly every single British Athlete from Worlds Strongest man.


----------



## Matt F (Oct 22, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> There is only really Ken to beat to win that isn't there? Try winning sodding Englands, you have to go through nearly every single British Athlete from Worlds Strongest man.[/quote
> 
> You can only beat who is there (which he did). Plus like I said, this is only his second competion and first year of training for strongman.


----------



## Cockney Nutjob (Aug 24, 2011)

I have met this guy and I can confirm that he is a Beast of a man.


----------

